# kohler in a 1000



## norwee (Jul 20, 2012)

i had a bolens 1000 given to me. the blades turn backwards on the mower deck. i'm wondering, does a kohler turn reverse of the standard wisconsin or tecumseh. im planning on turning the blades upside down to mow. but i wondered if the belt might be routed wrong. 
amiably,
norwee


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most 4-cycle engines turn clockwise,when viewed from the flywheel side.
If it's a horizontal shaft engine, I would check the belt routing,first. If that seems OK, check to see if the engine was installed backwards (I've seen it done,before). Normally,the flywheel side has an adaptor to run the trans,and a PTO clutch on the out put shaft runs the accessories.

If it's a vertical shaft engine,chances are,the belts are routed wrong,as the output shaft runs everything,and viewed from the top,turns clockwise.


----------

